# Three Year Old Ribs



## therealantonio (Oct 12, 2015)

Ok so last night i ate some ribs that i bought three years ago, and i woke up this morning at 4:30 to throw up this reddish fluid and i cant go back to sleep and every couple minutes i feel like i have to throw up again...........am i ok


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 12, 2015)

Not really sure where to go with this, were they frozen for three years?


----------



## hank2000 (Oct 12, 2015)

I hope so.   I would be at my dr office when they opened or even better the er. This could be bad


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 12, 2015)

We would need more info here... Thawed in the refer and not on the counter for a day? Any problems with the smoker cooking them? Were they covered in a Red BBQ Sauce? Has the throwing up subsided or has your output now moved to your southern most outlet? Anybody else eaten these and have the same symptoms? Do you think you were worried and worked yourself up to feeling ill? Just trying to think how I would think this through...JJ


----------

